# Oldest Betta here?



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I was wondering today about the life span of Betta's. How old is your Betta? I know unless you bred them you don't know the "exact" age but in the ballpark.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Bettas, in good health, can live to around 5 years, though usually 3-4 is more common. Sadly, most bettas arent cared for well and live only
1-2 years tops once they're bought.

Most walmart fish are anywhere from 6 months to a year old ^w^

I had one that lived, with me, for 4.5-5years, so he was probably 5-5.5 years old (Steve! <3 )


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a long life - 5 yrs! I was just wondering & figured most only lived like my 1st one Luna, about a year. Course, I didn't have all this knowledge then! (LOL)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha, lots of people think that! Ive known a woman who's betta lived to be 6.5 years old, she bought it when it was 4 months old from a breeder. She doted on her fishy and treated it better than her children XDDD


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I honestly cannot believe how interested in them I have become. Who knew?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango was probably 6 months to a year when I got him in Feb, 2009, so he's two and a half to three years old. He's my oldest. The others are a year and a half or younger.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i had my first betta, Zack, for about four years. given that many veils are around a year or so old. i'm guessing he was actually around five when he passed? my poor, cranky old man. x3 he died in Betta Heaven. a 10 gallon, all by himself, with hidey caves, silk plants, and all the pellets he could nom, every day.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nina is my oldest and I've had her for a little over a year and a half.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

My longest living betta was 4 years old.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I keep hearing that bettas can live up to eight years. Must live in a gigantimous tank/pond with tons and tons of plants and clean water and a loving owner. o_o

My oldest betta lived about 2 years >>
but he died of some disease... probably would've lived longer if I knew what was wrong with him then. Still don't know now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had one that was about 3 and a half when he died.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My oldest betta was over 4 years old when he died. The oldest fish I have now would be General Lee whom I adopted 1 year ago this June, so if I estimate his age at the time he was rescued by the person I adopted him from.. that would put his age at around 1.5 years old.

Unfortunately I lost most of my older bettas due to a bacterial infection (I think) or something that killed almost half my fish last fall.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I have 2 bettas at work which is about 3 years old and they are in 1gall tank. I also have bettas at home 2 of them about 3 years old. I also have 1 betta which i bought 04/09. He is HUGE and always makes his bubble nest. 



I also very sad because I was talking to someone on the forum she loves betta fish and all 3 bettas she boutht died and she afraid to buy another one. And I think the reason her bettas died culd be easy resolved. I think the reason her last 2 bettas died because she didn’t desinfect the tank and her last 2 bettas get infected from the that.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

My oldest betta was close to 5 years old. I currently have one over 3 years old and he is doing great!


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember reading an article about 20 years ago by Gene Lucas that mentioned some Bettas that were 8 years old and still going strong. They were kept in a large aquarium, and exercised daily by chasing them with a net.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

> She doted on her fishy and treated it better than her children XDDD


That's because her fish never gave her any trouble!! =))


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

It funny but i just realized after pdxBETTA thread about bettas exercise. The doctor office i have 2 betta live long . One of betta i always think will die when i come to the office next time but it live in the cold temperature without filters for long time. Actually the doctor play with fish all the time and make them swim around all the time by chasing them with the plant. Bettas in i think a little bit smaller containers then 1 gall and plant is so tall that he just grab it and play with bettas. I was mad at the beginning but i think he makes them happy.


----------



## Steven36 (Apr 13, 2011)

I am new to the forums but not new to bettas. My oldest male is 6 years old (7 in aug) My dad has bred bettas for 20 years and Mr Grumpy (a red\blue) betta lived to the ripe old age of 9 in nothing more than a goldfish bowl with gravel and a plant.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

I will have had my rescue boy Quinn for three years this August. Judging by his size when I saves, I say he was a year old already before I got him. So at about 4 years old, and he shows no sign of slowing down, even with several close calls. Crowntails are tough little buggers.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Steven36 said:


> I am new to the forums but not new to bettas. My oldest male is 6 years old (7 in aug) My dad has bred bettas for 20 years and Mr Grumpy (a red\blue) betta lived to the ripe old age of 9 in nothing more than a goldfish bowl with gravel and a plant.


7 in august and other was 9 years old? thats impressive! you must have taken very good care of them. Lucky bettas......


----------



## Steven36 (Apr 13, 2011)

the 9 year old was my dads doing that was his. He was the type who kept them in simple bowls and thought that was fine,which I guess it was for ol grumpy but I like tanks. Yeah mine will be 7 in aug and he still makes a bubble nest lol. Ive thought of breeding him one last time but not sure if I really want to. I dont normaly breed over a year old.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I've only had 2 bettas. 

My previous VT male who I got at like age 12 I killed... I never slept in my room (too scared) and he ran out of water. O.O I didn't really know anything about fish anyway. To be honest, I didn't CARE about fish! I got my Dane puppy literally the next week so I didn't have my usual obsessive research rampage... Poor guy D: He must've been a couple months old when I got him (I'm thinking 4-5) and I kepy him a good 4-6 months I believe. So probably 8 months to 1 year.

I now have my brand new CT female whom I adore! She's going to have a happy life, I know it. I think she's about 3 months old, she's quite small still. Let's hope I can care for her properly and she'll live a very long life!


----------

